# Jessem Mast-R-Lift router compatibility



## Lee Laird (Aug 18, 2009)

Hello all,

I purchased a used Mast-R-Lift, and am trying to find what routers are compatible without any adapters. I'm aware the PC 7518 is the gold standard for this lift, but wanted input as to other options. I believe I read somewhere that the 7518 is 4 1/4", so I would assume any that would fit, would also need to be this sized?? Please correct me if this is not true.

Thank you in advance for any and all assistance,

Lee


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Lee, there are sleeves available to allow the use of most combo kit style router motors which have an OD of 3-1/2". This would include the PC 690 and 890 series routers; the Bosch 1604,1617 and 1618; Hitachi M12VC and others.


----------



## Lee Laird (Aug 18, 2009)

Mike,

Thank you for the information. I've been out to Jessem's site and I can't seem to locate any pertinent information, regarding what will fit nor the adapter sleeves. Seems like either they've purged all info on the Mast-R-Lift (not II) or I'm losing my skills at searching the web.  

Any chance you know of any source that can provide the dimensions of current/past router motors, so I can potentially find others that might fit without the add-on sleeve? If not, anyone else??

Thanks again.

Lee


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

*As Requested: Jessem Mast-R-Lift Adapter Brochure*

Lee,

I have attached a PDF of an older brochure from Jessem that gives you the Jessem part number and sizes for their different Mast-R-Lift adapters.

I have it a couple of years ago before I purchased one of the Mast-R-Lift Co-branded by Incra and still had it in my archives. Mine has a 7518 so I haven't handled the adapters.

Jim


----------



## Lee Laird (Aug 18, 2009)

Jim,

Thanks for the file. That helps.

Lee


----------



## Hexhead (Jul 12, 2009)

If push come to shove I believe I could make a sleeve out of wood or PVC or some other materal. All that seems that is needed to have the router center on the hole in the plate and take up a little distance between the lift and the router.

PS sorry I live in Arkansas, oh what's that coming off my neck? something red.


----------



## Lee Laird (Aug 18, 2009)

HexHead,

Thanks for the input. Their sleeves looked to be solid aluminum, but I wasn't sure either how critical the "filler" material would be. Seems holding it tight would be one of the primary concerns.

Cheers.


----------



## Hexhead (Jul 12, 2009)

If you get the Master lift 11 it will fit any router with no sleeves, all you do is take a allen bolt off and move it to the position the directions tell you to for your router (mine was 1/f for a bosch) and your done son.


----------



## Lee Laird (Aug 18, 2009)

Wish I'd have held out until the Master-Lift IIs came out. I've had this Master-Lift, in box, for quite a while. I'm finally finding some space to install the lift, so have to find a router that is a fit. The II fitting all routers is such a great feature. Oh well...


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Two router tables with lifts ain't all that bad.:dance3:


----------

